# Ick



## riclis28 (Oct 6, 2013)

Found Ick on some fish yesterday. Been reading the forum for answers. Problem is what type of salt can I use for treatment? does non iodized table salt work? Will aquarium salt work> What about kosher salt? I know I cant use Iodized table salt. So what salt would work the best? The tank is a $0 gal breeder tank. Also there are live plants in the tank. Fish are guppies, albino cats, platys, neon tetras and lots of baby guppies.


----------



## riclis28 (Oct 6, 2013)

Also I have raised the temperature up in the tank and removed the charcoal filters. Started treating with aquarium salt. Is this the right salt to use or not?:fish9:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear. You'll need temps around 87F to kill ich. Personally, I would treat with Quick Cure or Kordon Rid Ich+. I could order it online right now, get it in and treat my fish and already be done with ich before your method even begins to take its toll. 

But, we all have our own methods.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with jr.Go rid ich or quick cure and solve your issue.
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
Know your enemy,kill your enemy,or it will kill your fish!


----------

